# Date code update please



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

I accidently washed my beretta date code card the other day.Ive copied the list from the beretta-e website however the list stops on 2003 with BT.
Can someone catch me up from 03 to present codes?
Thank you very much.
Michael. "theberettaman"


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

bu - 2004
bz - 2005
ca - 2006
cb - 2007
cc - 2008
cd - 2009


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you very much my friend:mrgreen:


----------

